# Cigars?



## cigar-aficionado

Any other keen cigar smokers on this forum? Love smoking fine Havanas as an everyday treat and wondered if there were many other lovers of the leaf on here?


----------



## PhilM

Gave up the fags a few years ago, but I'm partial to the odd cigar now and again especially Romeo Y Juilieta


----------



## quoll

Cohiba, preferably Robustos


----------



## Guest

Love the leaf................... but not cigars


----------



## b11ocx

4 Months into giving up smoking, I think it would be a Bad idea to try a cigar....

Up until them I was very partial to one.


----------



## cigar-aficionado

Never smoked cigarettes and only took up cigars in 1995 in any serious way. I now avidly collect cigars from many different eras and have cigars from the 1890's right through to modern day. Nothing quite like a good Havana paired with a fine Cuban rum. It got so bad I even co-own the biggest cigar forum in the UK...sad isn't it?


----------



## thunderbolt

I gave up the ciggies last May, but I do enjoy a cigar (I usually buy a pack of Cafe Creme, easier to hide in my bowling bag) with a pint on my infrequent nights out. the 710 would kill me if she found out though.


----------



## Toshi

b11ocx said:


> 4 Months into giving up smoking, I think it would be a Bad idea to try a cigar....
> 
> Up until them I was very partial to one.


Me too. Stopped smoking on November 12th. Cigar would _not_ be a good idea









Rich


----------



## cigar-aficionado

thunderbolt said:


> I gave up the ciggies last May, but I do enjoy a cigar (I usually buy a pack of Cafe Creme, easier to hide in my bowling bag) with a pint on my infrequent nights out. the 710 would kill me if she found out though.


Are you talking tenpin bowling there?


----------



## smashie

I'm not a keen cigar smoker, but a subbie did give me a box of Romeo Y Julieta No2's last week









Alas the 710 went into low earth orbit when I lit one in the house last night









M


----------



## cigar-aficionado

smashie said:


> I'm not a keen cigar smoker, but a subbie did give me a box of Romeo Y Julieta No2's last week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alas the 710 went into low earth orbit when I lit one in the house last night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M


You have to have an understanding missus, luckily mine smokes an occasional small cigar herself so I get to smoke indoors


----------



## PhilM

smashie said:


> I'm not a keen cigar smoker, but a subbie did give me a box of Romeo Y Julieta No2's last week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alas the 710 went into low earth orbit when I lit one in the house last night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M


If you have anymore trouble, you know what to do with them


----------



## cigar-aficionado

PhilM said:


> smashie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not a keen cigar smoker, but a subbie did give me a box of Romeo Y Julieta No2's last week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alas the 710 went into low earth orbit when I lit one in the house last night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M
> 
> 
> 
> If you have anymore trouble, you know what to do with them
Click to expand...

Now why didn't I think of that


----------



## thunderbolt

cigar-aficionado said:


> thunderbolt said:
> 
> 
> 
> I gave up the ciggies last May, but I do enjoy a cigar (I usually buy a pack of Cafe Creme, easier to hide in my bowling bag) with a pint on my infrequent nights out. the 710 would kill me if she found out though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you talking tenpin bowling there?
Click to expand...

I am indeed sir.







Been playing for over 15 years, most of it in various leagues.


----------



## cigar-aficionado

I am indeed sir.







Been playing for over 15 years, most of it in various leagues.


----------



## bristolboozer

Romeo Y Jullieta No 4 all the way baby!!

Or if I'm feeling brave Monte Christo No 2 (lung burners)

Jon


----------



## cigar-aficionado

bristolboozer said:


> Romeo Y Jullieta No 4 all the way baby!!
> 
> Or if I'm feeling brave Monte Christo No 2 (lung burners)
> 
> Jon


A good Monte number 2 after a good meal is a brilliant way to end an evening. I personally like Juan LOpez number 2 for everyday smokes but do like something a bit "meatier" for after dinner, Bolivar, Ramon Allones etc.

I am sure I have seen a watch somwhere marked Havana on the face, or was I dreaming it?


----------



## thunderbolt

cigar-aficionado said:


> I am indeed sir.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Been playing for over 15 years, most of it in various leagues.
> 
> Another like minded soul, I have played in leagues on and off over the last few years, not that good but can bowl off a 22 handicap. Used to enjoy a good cigar while bowling but that's all gone now


I know what you mean, not the same having to scamper outside between frames. I used to bowl off a 19 handicap back in the days when I was in 3 different leagues a week. Now up to a handicap of 35! Old age and an expanding waistline don't help much.


----------



## Alas

Smoked cigars for quite a few years but stopped 5 years ago. Still have a sealed box of Romeo y Julietta Petit Coronas in the cupboard. Things must be 15 years old but you never know









Alasdair


----------



## cigar-aficionado

Alas said:


> Smoked cigars for quite a few years but stopped 5 years ago. Still have a sealed box of Romeo y Julietta Petit Coronas in the cupboard. Things must be 15 years old but you never know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alasdair


No sense in leaving them there getting all lonely and ignored, I would be more than happy to let them have some company in my humidor


----------



## cigar-aficionado

potz said:


> I do enjoy one occasionally but I know very little about them.
> 
> Maybe I ought to learn about them as I think they make very good small awards for oneself.


Happy to help anyone with advice on good cigars, have a serious collection at home and happy to offer advice and assistance wherever possible









Cigars are part of a fine lifestyle that includes great watches


----------



## jasonm

cigar-aficionado said:


> Alas said:
> 
> 
> 
> Smoked cigars for quite a few years but stopped 5 years ago. Still have a sealed box of Romeo y Julietta Petit Coronas in the cupboard. Things must be 15 years old but you never know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alasdair
> 
> 
> 
> No sense in leaving them there getting all lonely and ignored, I would be more than happy to let them have some company in my humidor
Click to expand...

So do cigars go off? I should imagine they must do?


----------



## cigar-aficionado

So do cigars go off? I should imagine they must do?


----------



## Alas

cigar-aficionado said:


> Not if stored correctly, they should age like fine wine. You should have them stored in a humidor though and try to keep the temperature and humidity stable, around 65 to 70 degrees and between 65 and 70% humidity. Some of the best smokes are between 15 and 40 years old


So I've got another 25 years to use my sealed box of Romeos. Even still got the rice paper round the wooden box









Alasdair


----------



## cigar-aficionado

Alas said:


> cigar-aficionado said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not if stored correctly, they should age like fine wine. You should have them stored in a humidor though and try to keep the temperature and humidity stable, around 65 to 70 degrees and between 65 and 70% humidity. Some of the best smokes are between 15 and 40 years old
> 
> 
> 
> So I've got another 25 years to use my sealed box of Romeos. Even still got the rice paper round the wooden box
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alasdair
Click to expand...

I can even tell you the year the year they were made and the factory they were rolled in if you let me know the codes on the bottom of the box


----------



## Alas

cigar-aficionado said:


> Alas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cigar-aficionado said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not if stored correctly, they should age like fine wine. You should have them stored in a humidor though and try to keep the temperature and humidity stable, around 65 to 70 degrees and between 65 and 70% humidity. Some of the best smokes are between 15 and 40 years old
> 
> 
> 
> So I've got another 25 years to use my sealed box of Romeos. Even still got the rice paper round the wooden box
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alasdair
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can even tell you the year the year they were made and the factory they were rolled in if you let me know the codes on the bottom of the box
Click to expand...

Difficult to read but some as its all below the paper but there are handwritten symbols and a stamp that looks like 'C' then a gap and 'CLARJ'

Any use?

Alasdair


----------



## cigar-aficionado

Difficult to read but some as its all below the paper but there are handwritten symbols and a stamp that looks like 'C' then a gap and 'CLARJ'

Any use?

Alasdair


----------



## Alas

Pics added


----------



## cigar-aficionado

Alas said:


> Pics added


Can you remember when and where you bought them as the box style and printing puts them at older than 15 years?


----------



## Alas

cigar-aficionado said:


> Alas said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pics added
> 
> 
> 
> Can you remember when and where you bought them as the box style and printing puts them at older than 15 years?
Click to expand...

I took over a hotel in 1990 and they were in stock at the time. As we did not sell cigars etc out of stock I just put them aside and have had them ever since. No idea how long the hotel had them in stock though. There were a couple of other boxes but they are long gone.









Any ideas

Alasdair


----------



## cigar-aficionado

I took over a hotel in 1990 and they were in stock at the time. As we did not sell cigars etc out of stock I just put them aside and have had them ever since. No idea how long the hotel had them in stock though. There were a couple of other boxes but they are long gone.









Any ideas

Alasdair


----------



## Alas

Wow - I've been all over the box and the bill sealing it but no dates or codes I can see apart from the ones I've mentioned.

They are no use to me now - in fact just a temptation - would they sell on ebay do you think? Thanks for any info.

Alasdair


----------



## cigar-aficionado

Alas said:


> Wow - I've been all over the box and the bill sealing it but no dates or codes I can see apart from the ones I've mentioned.
> 
> They are no use to me now - in fact just a temptation - would they sell on ebay do you think? Thanks for any info.
> 
> Alasdair


Don't try ebay as they don't allow the sale of tobacco goods but I can aks friend who is a top dealer in old cigars in London for you if you like?

My own collection is quite full at the mement with over 80 boxes stored away but he may well be happy to take them off your hands...maybe you could use the money for another watch?


----------



## Alas

cigar-aficionado said:


> Alas said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow - I've been all over the box and the bill sealing it but no dates or codes I can see apart from the ones I've mentioned.
> 
> They are no use to me now - in fact just a temptation - would they sell on ebay do you think? Thanks for any info.
> 
> Alasdair
> 
> 
> 
> Don't try ebay as they don't allow the sale of tobacco goods but I can aks friend who is a top dealer in old cigars in London for you if you like?
> 
> My own collection is quite full at the mement with over 80 boxes stored away but he may well be happy to take them off your hands...maybe you could use the money for another watch?
Click to expand...

That would be great. If he needs more pics let me know.

Cheers

Alasdair

PS 80 boxes


----------



## cigar-aficionado

That would be great. If he needs more pics let me know.

Cheers

Alasdair

PS 80 boxes


----------



## rev

Just thought I would join in.............Lambert and butler and royals for me been trying to give up for years but.....................I like smoking!


----------



## cigar-aficionado

rev said:


> Just thought I would join in.............Lambert and butler and royals for me been trying to give up for years but.....................I like smoking!


That's the bit that the non smokers don't understand...they think all smokers are desperate to give up when in actual fact some of us enjoy it


----------



## b11ocx

cigar-aficionado said:


> rev said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just thought I would join in.............Lambert and butler and royals for me been trying to give up for years but.....................I like smoking!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's the bit that the non smokers don't understand...they think all smokers are desperate to give up when in actual fact some of us enjoy it
Click to expand...

I really enjoyed smoking, but found that I was becoming such an outcast that I decided to pack it in at the end of last year. It was mainly issues around airports (i fly regularly), and pubs that pushed me over the edge.

In fairness, now I have stopped I dont miss it, and it was much easier than I ever thought for a 40/Day heavy smoker to stop. Thanks to "Champix"

Having said that, I would defend everyones right to smoke, even though I dont... I hope never to be the archetypical "ex-smoker"


----------



## cigar-aficionado

I really enjoyed smoking, but found that I was becoming such an outcast that I decided to pack it in at the end of last year. It was mainly issues around airports (i fly regularly), and pubs that pushed me over the edge.

In fairness, now I have stopped I dont miss it, and it was much easier than I ever thought for a 40/Day heavy smoker to stop. Thanks to "Champix"

Having said that, I would defend everyones right to smoke, even though I dont... I hope never to be the archetypical "ex-smoker"


----------



## JoT

According to the delectable Ms. Primarolo the government is considering legislation to ban tobacco products from public view. So your shopkeepers will have to hide them under the counter like some sort of illicit contraband!

What next I wonder?


----------



## cigar-aficionado

JoT said:


> According to the delectable Ms. Primarolo the government is considering legislation to ban tobacco products from public view. So your shopkeepers will have to hide them under the counter like some sort of illicit contraband!
> 
> What next I wonder?


The problem is quite obvious...none of us are really grown adults with our own minds and we need guiding in whatever we do by some numpty who thinks he is "helping" us!


----------



## Sancho Panza

Hi, I forgot to add this in my intro, and it may be more appropriate here anyway. I'm a bit of a Cuban Cigar aficionado, but only of the hand made, (totalmente a mano), variety. I have a pretty good collection and have a fair few boxes of limited and regional edition releases. Among these is a box of Cohiba Selecion Reserva. Having got a few of these as individual cigars I have have to say they come close to perfection.

Anyway, are there any other aficionados here?


----------



## Sancho Panza

Ok, having done a search, which is what I should have done to start off with, it seems I already know someone here with the same affliction, hello cigar-aficionado :notworthy: Dunky


----------



## chuckroast

Sancho Panza said:


> Hi, I forgot to add this in my intro, and it may be more appropriate here anyway. I'm a bit of a Cuban Cigar aficionado, but only of the hand made, (totalmente a mano), variety. I have a pretty good collection and have a fair few boxes of limited and regional edition releases. Among these is a box of Cohiba Selecion Reserva. Having got a few of these as individual cigars I have have to say they come close to perfection.
> 
> Anyway, are there any other aficionados here?


Yes I am over here accross the pond. I like good cigars, but alas our government thinks that smoking cubans will cause some sort of crack in our capitalist system and the whole country will go to "pot".(Perhaps a poor word.)

I am relegated to Cohibas and R&J's of the second line producers in The Dominican Repuplic, Nicaragua and Honduras Etc. Very good, but not as good as the cubans I have had outside the country.

Perhaps that will change under our new great leader; he seems more inclined to be sympathetic with those commrades in Havana and Venezuela.


----------



## Sancho Panza

chuckroast said:


> I am relegated to Cohibas and R&J's of the second line producers in The Dominican Repuplic, Nicaragua and Honduras Etc.


If you know where to look it is possible to get genuine Cubans delivered over there :naughty:

I don't want to post any links here just in case.


----------



## ollyhock

yes im a keen cigar smoker, ive been smoking some partagas serie D number 4, red band.

great cigars also got some gurka's in tubes.

im a fan of phillipino cigars, great havana leaf and cheap smokes


----------



## BlueKnight

I'm a non-smoker but I will partake on occasion with a #4 MonteCristo. Delicious....


----------



## kevkojak

If your a fan of Cigars and watches, check out a brand called Quevo Sobrino's (think thats right!) I've only ever seen them in one shop - my local Rolex AD - but they look VERY cool. Cuban brand but I think Swiss movement. There are more Cigars on the display than watches, and the wooden...er...crate (thats all it can be described as!) doubles as a working humidor when you've taken the watch out!

They're out of my price range at the moment really, starting at a couple of grand, but if your looking for something a bit different check them out. The Cuban crossover is quite cool too.


----------



## sparrow

In the past at weddings and the like i have enjoyed a cigar, but whenever i have bought any from shops they've been horrid :bad:

Is there a way to know a good brand of cigar / a typical price that would reflect one of good quality etc?

Ta


----------



## Sancho Panza

I only smoke Cubans, (hand made), and it's just a question of trying different cigars until you find one's you like. There's plenty of non-Cuban cigars as well, and a lot of people like them, but I prefer Cubans. There's plenty of useful advice from different sites, try http://www.cubancigarwebsite.com/ and http://www.cgarsltd.co.uk/index.php for buying, there's also advice on CGars site as well.

There's so many variables with cigars I'd need a bit more info to recommend something, ie size, strength, budget etc. Have a look at those sites and see what you fancy.


----------



## sparrow

Sancho Panza said:


> I only smoke Cubans, (hand made), and it's just a question of trying different cigars until you find one's you like. There's plenty of non-Cuban cigars as well, and a lot of people like them, but I prefer Cubans. There's plenty of useful advice from different sites, try http://www.cubancigarwebsite.com/ and http://www.cgarsltd.co.uk/index.php for buying, there's also advice on CGars site as well.
> 
> There's so many variables with cigars I'd need a bit more info to recommend something, ie size, strength, budget etc. Have a look at those sites and see what you fancy.


Hi sancho,

Thanks for the reply!

We;; as far as budget, I'd say i was comfortable up to Â£30, but would go to Â£50 if something was highly recommended (until I develop a taste for a particular type). I would only smoke on special occasions so I'd like something of quality, a smooth taste and not something that is too acrid when smoked. Size wise, i wouldnt really want to smoke a massive cigar, it could look a bit silly!

thanks for the link too - interesting reading :notworthy:


----------



## ollyhock

Im a big cigar smoker and can honestly say a lot of cubans dont come up to scratch, a lot of them are to

tight and are a devil to smoke they make you smoke them too quick just to keep them alight. I find the the best cigars are phillippino cigars made with cuba n leaves. Cao and gurka's are good though but you pay for them try brazillian cigars there awesome and sumartran leaves .avoid tubed cigars. Give me your address and ill send you some samples


----------



## BondandBigM

sparrow441 said:


> I'd say i was comfortable up to Â£30, but would go to Â£50


 

And there was me thinking nearly seven quids for a pack of 20 Red Marlboro was expensive


----------



## sparrow

ollyhock said:


> Im a big cigar smoker and can honestly say a lot of cubans dont come up to scratch, a lot of them are to
> 
> tight and are a devil to smoke they make you smoke them too quick just to keep them alight. I find the the best cigars are phillippino cigars made with cuba n leaves. Cao and gurka's are good though but you pay for them try brazillian cigars there awesome and sumartran leaves .avoid tubed cigars. Give me your address and ill send you some samples


 :notworthy: a true gent - PM'd B)



BondandBigM said:


> sparrow441 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd say i was comfortable up to Â£30, but would go to Â£50
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And there was me thinking nearly seven quids for a pack of 20 Red Marlboro was expensive
Click to expand...

Well I dont know Bond - I've spent Â£12 - Â£15 and wasn't impressed - I just assumed it cost a bit more for something special! :lookaround:


----------



## K300

I wonder how they compare with a Nicorette


----------



## Stan

K300 said:


> I wonder how they compare with a Nicorette


There's no "pose" factor with Nicorette.:wink1:


----------



## Sancho Panza

sparrow441 said:


> Sancho Panza said:
> 
> 
> 
> I only smoke Cubans, (hand made), and it's just a question of trying different cigars until you find one's you like. There's plenty of non-Cuban cigars as well, and a lot of people like them, but I prefer Cubans. There's plenty of useful advice from different sites, try http://www.cubancigarwebsite.com/ and http://www.cgarsltd.co.uk/index.php for buying, there's also advice on CGars site as well.
> 
> There's so many variables with cigars I'd need a bit more info to recommend something, ie size, strength, budget etc. Have a look at those sites and see what you fancy.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi sancho,
> 
> Thanks for the reply!
> 
> We;; as far as budget, I'd say i was comfortable up to Â£30, but would go to Â£50 if something was highly recommended (until I develop a taste for a particular type). I would only smoke on special occasions so I'd like something of quality, a smooth taste and not something that is too acrid when smoked. Size wise, i wouldnt really want to smoke a massive cigar, it could look a bit silly!
> 
> thanks for the link too - interesting reading :notworthy:
Click to expand...

A good size, (vitola), for you then would be the Corona Gorda. Good cigars in this range are, in no particular order:

Cohiba, Siglo IV

H. Upmann, Magnum 46

Hoyo de Monterrey, Epicure No. 2

Punch, Royal Selection No.11

Punch, Punch Punch

Romeo y Julieta, Selection No.3

Saint Luis Rey, Serie A

One of another vitola well worth trying is the Bolivar Belicosos Finos. The vitola is Belicosos, with a tapered head, but get the slide lid box, (SLB), rather than the dress box, they come in both and they are better from an SLB. They're also round not being box pressed like the dress box variety.

If you fancy trying something a little bigger then Churchill's, (vitola Julieta No.2), aren't that big really. The two big biggest names in this vitola is the Cohiba Esplendido and the H. Upmann Sir Winston, both fabulous smokes.

There are many other vitola's, including the Robusto in which the Cohiba Robusto, El Rey del Mundo Choix Supreme, Ramon Allones Specially Selected, Romeo and Julieta Exibition No.4, Saint Luis Rey Regios and Vega Robaina Famosos are very good.

A selection of my desktop humidors and a couple of boxes from my cabinet humidor.


----------



## Sancho Panza

These are very nice 










A well stocked humidor


----------



## Sancho Panza

ollyhock said:


> Im a big cigar smoker and can honestly say a lot of cubans dont come up to scratch, a lot of them are to
> 
> tight and are a devil to smoke they make you smoke them too quick just to keep them alight. I find the the best cigars are phillippino cigars made with cuba n leaves. Cao and gurka's are good though but you pay for them try brazillian cigars there awesome and sumartran leaves .avoid tubed cigars. Give me your address and ill send you some samples


It all comes down to taste, some prefer Cubans, others non-Cubans. Some cigars can be too tight, or plugged, I haven't had many with this problem. Cuban production in 2000 suffered due to the cigar boom and are to be avoided. It also depends a lot on how you store your cigars, keep them at the right humidity and temperature, and only buy from good sources and you should be fine. You may still come across a tight cigar, but that's the nature of hand made goods like this, and can apply to cigars from any country.

There's nothing wrong whatever with tubed cigars. Note that Cohiba have cigars in tubes nowadays, as well as Romeo y Julieta, Montecristo etc. The Bolivar Tubos are very nice, as are the Romeo y Julieta No.1 and 2, but make sure you get the latter in the hand made version, they are also available in a machine made variety.

Edit: Just to add one of the best kept secrets of small cigars is the Por Larranaga Petit Coronas, only available in cabinets of 50 they are a wonderful small smoke and the only hand made cigar in regular production from this brand. Also worth mentioning is one of the best new cigars to come out of Cuba is the Romeo y Julieta Short Churchill, always a great smoke.


----------



## sparrow

Jesus Sancho :shocking: - that looks like an expensive habit (to have along with watches!)


----------



## mel

There's an Italian owned Restaurant Cafe in the East End of Glasgow that has the temperature controlled Humidor set-up - very impressive - and has done since before I were a lad - as they say! Lots of folks come just to buy the cigars, I go (from Edinburgh to Glasgow, 90 plus mile round trip) so Mrs Mel and myself can get a top notch Fish and Chips - to die for! :man_in_love:

Coia's, Duke Street, and I delivered their papers when I was a schoolboy, - not yesterday


----------



## Adz

mel said:


> There's an Italian owned Restaurant Cafe in the East End of Glasgow that has the temperature controlled Humidor set-up - very impressive - and has done since before I were a lad - as they say! Lots of folks come just to buy the cigars, I go (from Edinburgh to Glasgow, 90 plus mile round trip) so Mrs Mel and myself can get a top notch Fish and Chips - to die for! :man_in_love:
> 
> Coia's, Duke Street, and I delivered their papers when I was a schoolboy, - not yesterday


Are they really worth it Mel ?


----------



## blackie58

My mate smokes the little ones. I say he looks like a jack Russell having a crap when he has it in his mouth


----------



## mel

Adz said:


> mel said:
> 
> 
> 
> There's an Italian owned Restaurant Cafe in the East End of Glasgow that has the temperature controlled Humidor set-up - very impressive - and has done since before I were a lad - as they say! Lots of folks come just to buy the cigars, I go (from Edinburgh to Glasgow, 90 plus mile round trip) so Mrs Mel and myself can get a top notch Fish and Chips - to die for! :man_in_love:
> 
> Coia's, Duke Street, and I delivered their papers when I was a schoolboy, - not yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Are they really worth it Mel ?*
Click to expand...

IMO, (which as you all know, is NEVER Humble) *YES!* Coia's comes Number one in a list of Chippies we use in Scotland, just ahead of Valerios in Bridge of Allan, Valente's in Lanark, and one in Aberdeen which I can never remember the name of, on the road out to Maryculter. Why else do you think I'm so bl00dy overweight? :lol:


----------



## spankone

am i right in thinking tubed ciagrs are the way to go if you dont have a humidor etc and only have a few posh ones every now and then?


----------



## magnet

I was told by my local tobacconist that tubed cigars that are left unopened should be ok for 6-7 months.

This suits me as an occasional smoker.


----------



## Sancho Panza

magnet said:


> I was told by my local tobacconist that tubed cigars that are left unopened should be ok for 6-7 months.
> 
> This suits me as an occasional smoker.


I wouldn't go as far as 6-7 months without some other method in place as well. Putting them in a ziplock bag would be useful and would extend their storage period a lot longer, or if you don't want a humidor, and they can be bought at very reasonable prices, use a Tupperdor. It's a Tupperware box with a humidifying element in it. You could try a small piece of damp sponge to keep the humidity up if you don't want to buy a humidifying element. In order to regulate the humidity level you really need a digital hygrometer like the Caliber III to prevent over-humidification. Don't use an analogue hygrometer, they are notoriously inaccurate. Although the golden rule is 70-70, that's a maximum of 70% humidity and 70ÂºF I'd aim for more like a max of 67-68% humidity. Whatever you do, do not under any circumstances put them in the fridge.

Then there's the problem of cigar beetles, which is a whole other topic that I'm not going to expand on here.


----------



## Sancho Panza

spankone said:


> am i right in thinking tubed ciagrs are the way to go if you dont have a humidor etc and only have a few posh ones every now and then?


Tubed would be better, but you limit yourself to a small range of cigars that way. Better to get a small humidor and allow yourself to try whatever you fancy. For storage solutions see my post above.


----------



## ollyhock

Hi did you receive the samples i sent you?


----------



## sparrow

ollyhock said:


> Hi did you receive the samples i sent you?


Yes I did thank you Ollyhock, again very generous of you, I owe you one! :notworthy:

Not had a chance to light one up yet - been so busy with my dissertation & I don't want to rush around and waste the experience - the one that didnt fit into the tube fully smells lovely tho :yes:


----------



## Chromejob

I want to get back into smoking recreationally ... cigars, good cigarettes ... and since the old black and gold lighter I had as a young man has long been lost (piezo mechanism gave out), I'm shopping for another. Saw an Ever Tech EverTorch that I liked (dual mode, flame or torch at the press of a button), wouldn't mind one with a cigar punch concealed at the bottom....

Any favourites or warnings here? TIA...


----------



## Kutusov

I would say stay away from jetflames. Those lighters never last long, even the expensive ones broke down on me.

For a good quality/reliability/price thing I would go with a Sarome SD1, they are very good:










They don't have a punch but I can't think of any flint lighter that has them...


----------



## BondandBigM

For lighters there is only one choice, I've had this one for 10+ years and never replaced the wick or wading. Supremely dependable. It actually had something engraved on it but that is long since worn off.










As for cigs I used to chug my way through 60 Red Marlboro's a day but they got to expensive here in the UK, nearly Â£7 a pack. I do occasionally treat myself to a packet now and then or Luckies if I can get them.

As is often pointed out the end result is being dead but as that will happen anyway may as well go enjoying myself.


----------



## SEIKO7A38

David.

See: http://www.priceminister.com/offer/buy/89648621/briquet-zippo-collector-yema-the-times-of-heroes-accessoires-de-mode.html?t=1544040&zanpid=1










Disgusting habit, by the way. :big_boss: :smoke:


----------



## SEIKO7A38

David Spalding said:


> .... and since the old black and gold lighter I had as a young man has long been lost (piezo mechanism gave out) ....


Derek ('LuvWatch') flipped this a while back:










If I'd known, I would probably have bought it myself. :taz:


----------



## citizenhell

David Spalding said:


> I want to get back into smoking recreationally ...
> 
> Any favourites or warnings here? TIA...


Never thought of smoking as a recreation.... still each to their own.

As for warnings, well lung cancer, throat cancer, heart attack, emphysema, etc etc spring immediately to mind. I guess it's not what you wanted to hear but if you've been a smoker & have stopped once, why get back into it?

The only good news for smokers now is that they at least get some fresh air as well while they shelter from the wind & driving rain outside of work, the pub, restaurants etc.

Right, end of lecture & please feel free to carry on as you were, because this advice comes from someone who has never smoked so I don't know what I'm talking about.

Ian.


----------



## SEIKO7A38

citizenhell said:


> .... so I don't know what I'm talking about.


Then I guess you should *butt* out. :dummyspit:


----------



## funtimefrankie

Dave, I have to agree with Mr Bond, a trusty Zippo can't really be beaten. But if it's for cigars you can only use matches. I think petrol lighters tend to taint the flavour somewhat.

Frank


----------



## citizenhell

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> citizenhell said:
> 
> 
> 
> .... so I don't know what I'm talking about.
> 
> 
> 
> Then I guess you should *butt* out. :dummyspit:
Click to expand...

Apologies if I upset you & forced you to be offensive in your reply, but to show there are no hard feelings I'll leave you with a smile


----------



## Chromejob

citizenhell said:


> David Spalding said:
> 
> 
> 
> I want to get back into smoking *recreationally* ...
> 
> Any favourites or warnings here? TIA...
> 
> 
> 
> ... this advice comes from someone who has never smoked so I don't know what I'm talking about.
Click to expand...

Thanks, Ian, there's a reason why I quit smoking many years ago, and haven't touched the American brands in decades. To clarify, "recreational" meant that I do it occasionally, and try to limit my intake to good, known quality tobacco without secret ingredients. (Some shipmates made me try "dipping" once, and I never did it again. Truly awful habit.) As someone who read Dr. Jeffrey Weigand's entire MS deposition,[1] I'm familiar with the dangers, both from the product(s) and those who manufacture them.

[1] Quick movie plug: THE INSIDER, one of the more suspenseful films you'll ever see without car chases, damsels in distress, or bombs to diffuse.

I think Paul was havin' a laugh. Your grotesque image was unnecessary.


----------



## citizenhell

Nah, that image wasn't even close to grotesque, there were much worse ones I could have used. A truly grotesque image would actually work & put people off lighting up....

Anyway you have obviously carefully considered your situation & are at least taking a calculated risk so I wish you the best of health whatever you choose to do. :thumbsup:

All the best, Ian.


----------



## Kutusov

BondandBigM said:


> For lighters there is only one choice, I've had this one for 10+ years and never replaced the wick or wading. Supremely dependable. It actually had something engraved on it but that is long since worn off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for cigs I used to chug my way through 60 Red Marlboro's a day but they got to expensive here in the UK, nearly Â£7 a pack. I do occasionally treat myself to a packet now and then or Luckies if I can get them.
> 
> As is often pointed out the end result is being dead but as that will happen anyway may as well go enjoying myself.


60 Marlboros... it's close to what I'm currently smoking... it's way too much and I feel it.

I also used to have Zippo lighters, used them for almost 15 years. Bad lighter for a cigar though... the petrol flame will ruin the cigar. There's these inserts though...






I have one and it works quite well, with a huge tank. Costs about $US10 in the US, â‚¬25 in Europe if you can get one. It's made by Blazer and it's a jet flame, so it can work well with cigars.

Like I said, I owned a lot of lighters and finally settle with this one:










It's the best one I've ever bought. Small flame and tank for cigar smokers though


----------



## kevkojak

Does 'SanchoPanza' still come on here? Might be worth dropping him a line about the cigars if you can find him - he had a thread not long back with a few from his collection for sale. I've had a go on a couple of cubans (never to this day smoked a ciggie), but not a clue about 'em.

That fella is a real connoisseur! Must have as much invested in cigars as most of us have in watches!


----------



## BondandBigM

I never thought about the Zippo and cigars. Never smoked them, horrible smelly evil tasting things they shouldn't be allowed in public :lol: :lol:


----------



## Chromejob

Over on Puff.com, there's puh-lenty of discussion of how fuel effects taste, how to avoid this, etc. Butane is not immune from the problem. I'm currently trying to learn the pros and cons of torch vs. "soft flame" vs. "dual mode" lighters (rather like quartz vs. auto-wind vs. mechanical here). Gotta love the learning curve. Will have to ping "Sancho...."


----------



## SEIKO7A38

David Spalding said:


> Gotta love the learning curve.


You might want to read some of this thread on FChat: http://www.ferrarichat.com/forum/showthread.php?t=132467 :big_boss:


----------



## funtimefrankie

BondandBigM said:


> I never thought about the Zippo and cigars. Never smoked them, horrible smelly evil tasting things they shouldn't be allowed in public :lol: :lol:


I'd love to here you opinion on pipes then in that case......

Hmmmm pipe. Think I could get away with one now I'm in my 40's? Albeit young and vibrant early 40's. Well coming up for 42 so early, closing in on the middle......

Frank


----------



## Kutusov

funtimefrankie said:


> I'd love to here you opinion on pipes then in that case......
> 
> Hmmmm pipe. Think I could get away with one now I'm in my 40's? Albeit young and vibrant early 40's. Well coming up for 42 so early, closing in on the middle......
> 
> Frank


I have a couple of pipes... same thing as with cigars but less so... Zippos are a







. Wooden matches or soft-flame lighters for those. Takes some practice to smoke a pipe, it's far from a straightforward process...


----------



## Kutusov

Speaking of lighters... FINALLY ordered one of these...










I dropped my SJ4 with such bad luck that it hit the ground with the corner where the hinge of the lid is. The SJ4 is made of a single block of aluminium, so it's a soft metal. Now the lid (probably) doesn't shut completely because I'm loosing butane from somewhere. Each charge lasts a lot less. So it was time for my much craved SD1. A new wait begins


----------



## Alas

Smoked cigarettes from when I joined the Navy at 16. As we were at sea only smoked the best like Dunhill luxury length as they cost buttons. When ashore I smoked Gauloise ( pretentious moi?). B) Gave up after 10 years and a few years later started smoking cigars. Small cigarillo types like Agio filters during the day and better quality stuff for the evening/dinners etc. For the good cigars always matches but for the day rubbish could never see past -










One on the left was the daily user. The one on the right was given to me as a gift - about a week before I gave up completely 8 yrs ago so is unused.

Alasdair

Just checked the brass one and my spare flint still in there under the wadding


----------



## Faijex

Kutusov said:


> Speaking of lighters... FINALLY ordered one of these...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dropped my SJ4 with such bad luck that it hit the ground with the corner where the hinge of the lid is. The SJ4 is made of a single block of aluminium, so it's a soft metal. Now the lid (probably) doesn't shut completely because I'm loosing butane from somewhere. Each charge lasts a lot less. So it was time for my much craved SD1. A new wait begins


how do these ones work? is it the same principle as a zippo?


----------



## a6cjn

I've always been a pipe smoker and recently I sort of stumbled into making and refurbing them.

Apparantly, there's still quite a market for custom pipes, not quite in that league yet 

Here's one I made earlier










I've also got into 'refurbing' old ones or estate pipes as they're called










Keeps me quiet 

Chris


----------



## Kutusov

Faijex said:


> how do these ones work? is it the same principle as a zippo?


No!!! No more fluid lighter for me! :yucky: This one is just like a Dunhill Rollagaz (well, not just like one of those, the Dunhills are much better and much more expensive). This one is a butane lighter, you open the lid and that will open the butane valve. Then you just turn the wheel and that gives the flint spark.










Stock photo because mine isn't here yet... :thumbsdown:



a6cjn said:


> I've always been a pipe smoker and recently I sort of stumbled into making and refurbing them.
> 
> Apparantly, there's still quite a market for custom pipes, not quite in that league yet


Those look great Chris, and yes, there's a huge market for those these days! Germany especially! Big market in estate pipes too.


----------



## Big Bad Boris

Zippo's are brilliant for regular use, or if you tend to be outdoors a lot(as most smokers have to be these days).

But I don't think they'd be so good for occasional use due to fuel evaporation. I suspect that you'd have to top it up every 2 or 3 times you used it. It would obviously be dependant on how occasional, ocassional really means.


----------



## JWL940

I searched ebay for a cigarette light, I got 15000 matches!


----------



## Kutusov

Big Bad Boris said:


> Zippo's are brilliant for regular use, or if you tend to be outdoors a lot(as most smokers have to be these days).


No they aren't... I used Zippos for more than 10 years and I smoke 2/2+ packs a day... Zippos burn your eyelashes when there's wind, run out of juice with little or no warning, leak in your trousers pocket and burn a square in your leg... I'm yet to find my perfect lighter. I think it would be something like a car lighter running on batteries with a manual crank for when the battery dies


----------



## Krispy

Kutusov said:


> Big Bad Boris said:
> 
> 
> 
> Zippo's are brilliant for regular use, or if you tend to be outdoors a lot(as most smokers have to be these days).
> 
> 
> 
> No they aren't... I used Zippos for more than 10 years and I smoke 2/2+ packs a day... Zippos burn your eyelashes when there's wind, run out of juice with little or no warning, leak in your trousers pocket and burn a square in your leg... I'm yet to find my perfect lighter. I think it would be something like a car lighter running on batteries with a manual crank for when the battery dies
Click to expand...

Try an IMCO Triplex. Absolutely fantastic lighter and has never failed me on a windy day. I have a few lovely vintage ones but you can get a brand new one for about Â£4.


----------



## Kutusov

KrispyDK said:


> Try an IMCO Triplex. Absolutely fantastic lighter and has never failed me on a windy day. I have a few lovely vintage ones but you can get a brand new one for about Â£4.


I had one of those and I agree with you! For 5 quid you can't beat these Austrian lighters! IMHO they are better than a Zippo but still a long way from a proper butane lighter.

Unfortunately, I have to agree with the majority of smokers on this... the better lighter ever made is...










:sadwalk:

...but it's like a quartz watch... we all know they are more reliable, inexpensive, accurate... and still we prefer mechanicals


----------



## Kutusov

Kutusov said:


> Speaking of lighters... FINALLY ordered one of these...


Well, FINALLY I now know that it got lost in the mail  :furious: :wallbash: So I'm still carrying my old friend SJ4 that keeps on leaking and that I have to fill up every other day... :crybaby:


----------



## Kutusov

...seller offered a full refund but I preferred a replacement (I get a lighter, he loses less money). This was the only one left...










...it's probably nicer on the flesh, with the hairline finish and all...


----------



## Big_bazza99

A pipe always strikes me as a very relaxing way to smoke. Perhaps it is nostalgic as my grandfather used to smoke a pipe. He used to use different tobacco with flavours, I remember black cherry and some very heavy musky smelling tobacco - hope it was all legal!! Remember being mildly amused by some Dutch tobacco called Shag!! :grin:


----------



## Kutusov

Well, Sarome SD1 FINALLY here! Crappy phone pic while having lunch...










Much nicer on the flesh than in the official/my-crappy-photo and it feels really well built and solid. Bargain for 40 quid.


----------



## Guest

BondandBigM said:


> For lighters there is only one choice, I've had this one for 10+ years and never replaced the wick or wading. Supremely dependable. It actually had something engraved on it but that is long since worn off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for cigs I used to chug my way through 60 Red Marlboro's a day but they got to expensive here in the UK, nearly Â£7 a pack. I do occasionally treat myself to a packet now and then or Luckies if I can get them.
> 
> As is often pointed out the end result is being dead but as that will happen anyway may as well go enjoying myself.


My dad only ever used Zippos, I bought him loads over the years with different finishes/logos and such.

By the way, how on earth do you smoke 60 a day? I can't get my head around that-my dad smoked 40 a day and I thought that was bad!

When I smoked I only smoked around 7 a day and they were Marlboro Lights, but I used to get through around a half ounce of resin a week to myself and my best mate (RIP)-mainly at work doing the night shift at a local nationwide couriers :smoke:


----------



## Chromejob

I'm on the brink of getting a Xikar Exodus ... they started out making cutters, now make lighters with lifetime unconditional warrantees. Reminds me of my old lighter I had as a young man, butane with piezo electric ignitor, very slim, very classy. These are chunkier, but the flamer won't go out, due to a hot coil. Like most good butanes, the lid cuts off the fuel supply.

I have a disposable brand sold here that is near indestructable, Djeep. The Xikar is more rugged, but alas has no musical "ping" when it opens. There's a model called an Evertorch which is soft flame OR jet (switched with a small concealed button), but I've heard the jet isn't very good. So ... I keep thinking. :think: I don't smoke regularly, so whatever I buy will pretty much be an extravagance.


----------



## Kutusov

Dom't get the Xikar David!! All those turbo flames don't last an year! It's a nice idea but the coil is going to brake/bend/move out of shape/something (the flame on turbo torches is very, very hot). Once it's gone, the lighter is virtually useless as the piezzo ignition isn't enough for the high pressure butane that is released... it ignites a super fast butane cloud that doesn't connect with the rest of the gaz behind. What you get is a puff of flame but not a steady flame. Trust me, I had lot's of those and even with good lighters like Colibri it will happen.


----------



## Chromejob

Kutusov said:


> Dom't get the Xikar David!! All those turbo flames don't last an year! It's a nice idea but the coil is going to brake/bend/move out of shape/something (the flame on turbo torches is very, very hot). Once it's gone, the lighter is virtually useless as the piezzo ignition isn't enough for the high pressure butane that is released... it ignites a super fast butane cloud that doesn't connect with the rest of the gaz behind. What you get is a puff of flame but not a steady flame. Trust me, I had lot's of those and even with good lighters like Colibri it will happen.


You've had a Xikar? :think: I've read a lot of posts on "puffers" forums from blokes who got replacements without question.

Oh, and I've heard that Colibri has gone to the dogs. All right, tell me what I should buy? I've decided that a jet torch is not what I want, but whaddya call it "soft flame?")


----------



## Kutusov

David Spalding said:


> You've had a Xikar? :think: I've read a lot of posts on "puffers" forums from blokes who got replacements without question.
> 
> Oh, and I've heard that Colibri has gone to the dogs. All right, tell me what I should buy? I've decided that a jet torch is not what I want, but whaddya call it "soft flame?")


I hadn't a Xikar but I had several jet flames (I reckoned they would be the best of both worlds: butane and windproof). I had a colibri something, a Sarome BM6, a Prometheus TXR II, a Z-Plus insert for my Zippo and a couple of others. Remember that I smoke 2 to 3 packs a day so I do use them a lot but none survived an year with me.

So now I'm quite happy with soft flames which are your regular lighters that eject butane a "normal" rate, giving a yellow flame and they usually have a flint (give me a flint lighter over a piezzo everytime!). They aren't windproof but you can cup your hand around the flame, shield it with your jacket or just find cover somewhere. They last a lot more (they squirt a lot less butane) and the flame is cooler. If you smoke cigarettes, a jet flame will burn right trough the cigarette if you aim it too close.

So I keep my advise. Sarome have some great flint soft flame lighters like my earlier SJ4 or the SD1 that I just got. The problem with the SJ4 is that they are made of a solid block of aluminium and if you drop it (like I did) you risk bending some corner and the lid won't close properly (the lid stops the release of butane). The SD1 is good bang for your buck and to prove it it's the oldest model on their catalogue, they have been doing that one for years because it's one of the more reliable lighters they ever made. There are other similar models on their catalogue but they are more expensive based on finish and materials (basically, pretty much the looks).

Now if you want one of the best lighters around that is going to work and last forever and ever, you'll need to spend more money. If I could get all the money I've spent in crappy lighters I would put it all in a Dunhill Rollagas or a ST Dupont Line 1 (large size).

Oh, I had a Zippo Blu also... terrible lighter! Gave it away one week after.


----------



## Chromejob

Kutusov said:


> David Spalding said:
> 
> 
> 
> You've had a Xikar? :think: I've read a lot of posts on "puffers" forums from blokes who got replacements without question.
> 
> Oh, and I've heard that Colibri has gone to the dogs. All right, tell me what I should buy? I've decided that a jet torch is not what I want, but whaddya call it "soft flame?")
> 
> 
> 
> I hadn't a Xikar but I had several jet flames (I reckoned they would be the best of both worlds: butane and windproof)....
Click to expand...

A-ha, the Xikar EX is not a "jet," but a soft flame like you describe, but with a clever re-light feature so that it effectively can't be blown out. I was leaning to that as, as you said, it's not as hot a flame. I can see the appeal of the jets, but I suspect you have to be very, very careful using those to "toast" the end of a cigar, or lighting one.

I'll have to look around at Sarome's line. Oooh, an online seller has a black, hairline SD35 that's looks like what I'm looking for..... Thanks! :hi:


----------



## Kutusov

David Spalding said:


> A-ha, the Xikar EX is not a "jet," but a soft flame like you describe, but with a clever re-light feature so that it effectively can't be blown out. I was leaning to that as, as you said, it's not as hot a flame. I can see the appeal of the jets, but I suspect you have to be very, very careful using those to "toast" the end of a cigar, or lighting one.
> 
> I'll have to look around at Sarome's line. Oooh, an online seller has a black, hairline SD35 that's looks like what I'm looking for..... Thanks! :hi:


I'll have to take a look at that Xikar, I had the (wrong) impression they were all jet flames.

I've handled an SD35 before, it's a wonderful lighter. The only reason I flavour the SD1 over that one is that the SD35 is a slim lighter, so it carries less fuel. I guess that shouldn't be a problem for you as I think you are an occasional smoker.

After having the SD1 for a couple of weeks I can now say it is a wonderful lighter. Great ignition system compared to my previous SJ4, big butane tank, solid and very well made. It even behaves like the Dunhills when it's getting low on butane... the flame starts to get smaller and smaller giving you plenty of warning and enough time to refill it again. It lasts me a couple of days from first warnings until going empty and remember a smoke 2+ packs a day. So well done Sarome!


----------



## Trotskey

Here's mine, bought secondhand from a good source and works as you would expect it to do. Cost me less than a wabi'd Seiko Monster.

We all know the that smoking is bad but I do get some hope from the saying "The good die young" never heard the one that states that "the **** dies young"

and I am in the latter.


----------



## Kutusov

Trotskey said:


>


Those things are the daddies of lighters! One day I'll have to get one of these:










...and the ST Dupon "Ping" when you open them is even cooler than the sound of a Zippo lighter B)


----------



## Krispy

I was smoking about 30 a day until 21st march. Have not touched one since then. By god I miss it and this thread ain't helping!!


----------



## Kutusov

KrispyDK said:


> I was smoking about 30 a day until 21st march. Have not touched one since then. By god I miss it and this thread ain't helping!!


Look away! What are you doing here anyway??!! Go to your room and don't come back until you have the new forum clock running!!!  

(Oh, and now that you don't smoke, if you have a nice ST Dupon laying around you know who to PM  )


----------



## blackandgolduk

KrispyDK said:


> I was smoking about 30 a day until 21st march. Have not touched one since then. By god I miss it and this thread ain't helping!!


If you're concerned about going back to the fags, and I sincerely suggest you don't, then have you considered 'vaping'? It helped me knock them on the head in one day. PM me if you like...


----------



## Krispy

blackandgolduk said:


> KrispyDK said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was smoking about 30 a day until 21st march. Have not touched one since then. By god I miss it and this thread ain't helping!!
> 
> 
> 
> If you're concerned about going back to the fags, and I sincerely suggest you don't, then have you considered 'vaping'? It helped me knock them on the head in one day. PM me if you like...
Click to expand...

If you mean the electric cigarettes, I did give that a go. It was actually quite good, especially sitting at work/on the train using it and people staring at me thinking I was actually smoking!

I liked it a little too much to be honest and could feel myself getting hooked on it, until the cheap bit of tat broke on me and stopped charging. I think it did me a favour by breaking.

Cold turkey and will power is the way to go I say. I think he trick is to smoke so much that you get to the point that you don't like it any more, then its easy to stop because you kind of want to.

Oh, plus the price of a box of 20 went up to Â£7.05 in my local shop. Screw that.


----------



## Krispy

Has left me with a few surplus pieces. Still, you never know...


----------



## Kutusov

KrispyDK said:


> Cold turkey and will power is the way to go I say. I think he trick is to smoke so much that you get to the point that you don't like it any more, then its easy to stop because you kind of want to.
> 
> Oh, plus the price of a box of 20 went up to Â£7.05 in my local shop. Screw that.


+1 on point one, no way on point two. I know I smoke too much for too long, still no drive to quite... Not a good moment to try also but eventually I'll have to or this will be my cause of death. +1 on the price of ciggies, it's much cheaper over here but at â‚¬3.5 a pack, two/three packs a day... you do the math... :black eye:



KrispyDK said:


>


Some nice ones there, lot's of people don't know about those IMCOs but after they do they would love to get one (not as easy to get as a zippo). That top right Ronson looks like an interesting piece too!


----------



## Trotskey

Is the centre right one a small Dunhill?


----------



## Trotskey

Kutusov said:


> Trotskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those things are the daddies of lighters! One day I'll have to get one of these:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...and the ST Dupon "Ping" when you open them is even cooler than the sound of a Zippo lighter B)
Click to expand...

They reckon in the advertising blurb that if a lady accepts a light from you with the ligne 2 "ping" she will see you appreciate the good things in life.

Maybe in Monte Carlo, not in Blackpool,


----------



## Trotskey

David Spalding said:


> Kutusov said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dom't get the Xikar David!! All those turbo flames don't last an year! It's a nice idea but the coil is going to brake/bend/move out of shape/something (the flame on turbo torches is very, very hot). Once it's gone, the lighter is virtually useless as the piezzo ignition isn't enough for the high pressure butane that is released... it ignites a super fast butane cloud that doesn't connect with the rest of the gaz behind. What you get is a puff of flame but not a steady flame. Trust me, I had lot's of those and even with good lighters like Colibri it will happen.
> 
> 
> 
> You've had a Xikar? :think: I've read a lot of posts on "puffers" forums from blokes who got replacements without question.
> 
> Oh, and I've heard that Colibri has gone to the dogs. All right, tell me what I should buy? I've decided that a jet torch is not what I want, but whaddya call it "soft flame?")
Click to expand...

If you do not mind buying a used lighter then this is the way to go I think,










Quality always shines through but to be honest if I could have had a choice I would have gone for the Palladium finish and not gold. Ligne 2 is the best, just watch out for the copies, easy to spot though.


----------



## Kutusov

Trotskey said:


> Quality always shines through but to be honest if I could have had a choice I would have gone for the Palladium finish and not gold. Ligne 2 is the best, just watch out for the copies, easy to spot though.


Yes they are, the other day (when I was looking to buy a new lighter) I was offered a line 2 for â‚¬50... you can guess what it was...

...and the Blackpool thing, I know what you mean. When I was living in Manchester most people would find very amusing (with a slight implicit "Tut tut") me having a Zippo. I mean, a lousy golden Zippo for crying out loud!


----------



## Trotskey

Kutusov said:


> Trotskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quality always shines through but to be honest if I could have had a choice I would have gone for the Palladium finish and not gold. Ligne 2 is the best, just watch out for the copies, easy to spot though.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes they are, the other day (when I was looking to buy a new lighter) I was offered a line 2 for â‚¬50... you can guess what it was...
> 
> ...and the Blackpool thing, I know what you mean. When I was living in Manchester most people would find very amusing (with a slight implicit "Tut tut") me having a Zippo. I mean, a lousy golden Zippo for crying out loud!
Click to expand...

50 euros and you turned it down? You mad fool. As for Manchester a Cricket refillable was considered high end.

"Mummy,mummy, why are your hands so soft?"

"Cos I'm twelve love."


----------



## Luxury Bazaar

David Spalding said:


> I want to get back into smoking recreationally ... cigars, good cigarettes ... and since the old black and gold lighter I had as a young man has long been lost (piezo mechanism gave out), I'm shopping for another. Saw an Ever Tech EverTorch that I liked (dual mode, flame or torch at the press of a button), wouldn't mind one with a cigar punch concealed at the bottom....
> 
> Any favourites or warnings here? TIA...


If you're going for cigars, you need Cubans, period. Romeo y Julieta is my favorite brand, especially for their smaller cigarellos, but Cohibas are quite nice as well. If you live in the States and can't get Cubans, you may have to settle for less... Or else travel somewhere where you can get Cubans


----------



## mrteatime

Luxury Bazaar said:


> David Spalding said:
> 
> 
> 
> I want to get back into smoking recreationally ... cigars, good cigarettes ... and since the old black and gold lighter I had as a young man has long been lost (piezo mechanism gave out), I'm shopping for another. Saw an Ever Tech EverTorch that I liked (dual mode, flame or torch at the press of a button), wouldn't mind one with a cigar punch concealed at the bottom....
> 
> Any favourites or warnings here? TIA...
> 
> 
> 
> If you're going for cigars, you need Cubans, period. Romeo y Julieta is my favorite brand, especially for their smaller cigarellos, but Cohibas are quite nice as well. If you live in the States and can't get Cubans, you may have to settle for less... Or else travel somewhere where you can get Cubans
Click to expand...

bang on....they are awesome....got hooked when we went there a couple of years ago.....and luckily, we have a cigar shop here in york that supplies them....and i always light mine with a match D:


----------



## Kutusov

Trotskey said:


> 50 euros and you turned it down? You mad fool. As for Manchester a Cricket refillable was considered high end.
> 
> "Mummy,mummy, why are your hands so soft?"
> 
> "Cos I'm twelve love."


  

Yeah, that was pretty much it! People would light a match and offer it to me... when I pulled my Zippo I could almost here the other person thoughts: "You elitist *******".

As for the â‚¬50 Dupont, it obviously wasn't such a thing... Even if you didn't knew a thing about the "Ping!" sound and feel of a real one, you might get suspicious about the finish options... blue and gold, red and gold, green and silver... if you're going to make a fako, at least make the effort to check the catalogue of the real ones!!


----------



## BondandBigM

Kutusov said:


> it's much cheaper over here but at â‚¬3.5 a pack, two/three packs a day... you do the math... :black eye:


You need to move to Tenerife, cartons of Luckies 12 Euro B) I just can't get Big M to move there :lol: :lol:


----------



## Kutusov

BondandBigM said:


> You need to move to Tenerife, cartons of Luckies 12 Euro B) I just can't get Big M to move there :lol: :lol:


...or the Azores or Madeira... it's still Portugal but they have a different taxation. I think the price is pretty much the same, I can't remember exactly how much I paid in Madeira this year but it was something like â‚¬15 for a cartoon of Marlboro reds (soft pack)... and Madeira is so much nicer than Porto...


----------



## pandyboy

So my other big interests are Cigars and Whisky.

I have a fairly large selection of cigars ranging from cheap machine rolled ones to some higher end limited edition Cuban cigars. I do instagram and youtube for my cigars as well as running a Facebook group.










I also like a dram or two. Getting a Springbank 10 year old for Christmas and now got about 12 bottles in the cupboard.










So anyone else in to either of these things?


----------



## BlueKnight

Certainly not me.


----------



## pandyboy

BlueKnight said:


> Certainly not me.


Top chap.


----------



## Karrusel

Think I'll ask Roy to remove this topic :bash: , as I am a reformed cigar smoker of 20 plus years.

Cohiba siglo was my preferred choice but Montecristo 2 was equally acceptable.

Along with a suitable red.......what happened to my hedonistic day's? 

Alan

I know.........I joined TWF :rltrlt:



BlueKnight said:


> Certainly not me.


 That's it , rub it in..........anyone got a spare cigar? :laugh:


----------



## gimli

BlueKnight said:


> Certainly not me.


 Damn, the husky took the picture. I want a dog like that!


----------



## pandyboy

Karrusel said:


> Think I'll ask Roy to remove this topic :bash: , as I am a reformed cigar smoker of 20 plus years.
> Cohiba siglo was my preferred choice but Montecristo 2 was equally acceptable.
> Along with a suitable red.......what happened to my hedonistic day's?
> Alan


Both great choices. Sorry to have tempted you!


----------



## BlueKnight

Karrusel said:


> Cohiba siglo was my preferred choice but Montecristo 2 was equally acceptable.


 My wife always brings back some freshly rolled #3 Cohibas from her holidays in Cayo Coco but I also enjoy #10 MonteCristos. BTW, it\s not whiskey I'm drinking in the picture but a rare 15 yr old Havana Club Reserva.


----------



## Always"watching"

Love whisky but restrict myself to one neat large tot per evening. Can't abide cigars - even when I used to smoke, and that was about 35 years ago, I was just not manly enough to cope with the strength and the smell. So, shoot me now, cigar-toting gangster cowboys. :laugh:


----------



## BlueKnight

The cigar smoking is a rare treat and not a regular occurrence as we are non-smokers... Drinking on the other hand.....


----------



## Muddy D

I have the odd cigar, whiskey is my big vice, preferably an Irish single malt.


----------



## LFB

An occasional dabbler, always a single malt and always Montecristo number 2 when I do

http://xflive.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.instagram.com/p/BOst5QglCdz/


----------



## Littlelegs

I've half a dozen cohiba's left in a box waiting to be enjoyed. I don't smoke generally, just enjoy the odd cigar. It came from when my mate was living in Grand Cayman & we visited. He used to get them cheap from weekends away in Cuba. Cohiba Esplendidos were the ones we used to smoke. A holiday in the Dominican Republic also involved some vanilla & mint cigars acquired from the friendly bar man. I only have them occasionally now.

whisky on the other hand I try to always have a bottle or two in. Currently I've a 12year old Arberlour, 12year old Singletons & a bottle of Tallisker on the go. Always nice to have a little snifter...-)


----------



## pandyboy

Littlelegs said:


> I've half a dozen cohiba's left in a box waiting to be enjoyed. I don't smoke generally, just enjoy the odd cigar. It came from when my mate was living in Grand Cayman & we visited. He used to get them cheap from weekends away in Cuba. Cohiba Esplendidos were the ones we used to smoke. A holiday in the Dominican Republic also involved some vanilla & mint cigars acquired from the friendly bar man. I only have them occasionally now.
> whisky on the other hand I try to always have a bottle or two in. Currently I've a 12year old Arberlour, 12year old Singletons & a bottle of Tallisker on the go. Always nice to have a little snifter...-)


Some good scotch there as well as a couple of premium cigars. Hope you enjoyed some at new year!


----------



## Littlelegs

I did indeed have a sample or two of singletons. I may partake in one of the cohiba's this evening...-). Like blue knight I'm also quite partial to the Havana Club - again a habit picked up in Cayman.


----------



## Biker

Mmm... Whisky but no cigar for me thanks, I am a recovered smoker.


----------



## jsud2002

No cigar but enjoying the lakeland " The one"


----------



## pandyboy

Had a couple last night.


----------



## tixntox

......................... not forgetting the wild, wild women of course :-






Mike


----------



## Slim Geezer

I have a cigar question for you guys that might sound strange. I don't smoke, but I remember going to baseball games (White Sox) when I was a kid in the '50s. Back then, smoking in public was permitted. There was always someone in the stands smoking a cigar. I loved smelling them. To me, it's sort of like smelling burning leaves in autumn. Once in a while now, I'll pass someone with a cigar and remember those days. Anyway, (now the strange part) I thought about buying a cigar once in a while to burn on the back porch (like incense) while I sit reading and listening to music on a nice day. In your opinion, what are some brands (nothing too expensive) that smell the best?


----------



## richy176

Are we likely to see half smoked cigars in the sales section any time soon? No idea if it is genuine or fake news but I saw an article claiming that the stump of a cigar smoked by Churchill has been sold at auction for a few thousand. :clap:


----------

